# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Being, smartwatch, tracker, Zensorium Pte.Ltd., Singapore

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Zensorium Pte.Ltd.

Home page - zensorium.com/product-self.html

----------


## Airicist

Article "Zensorium's 'Being' is a fitness wearable that promises to track your mood as well"

by Nicole Lee
January 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Zensorium Being | Wearable for mood, sleep and activity

Published on Oct 8, 2015

----------

